# Writing > General Writing >  Breaking the wall between dreams and realities

## blazeofglory

I am at times unsure whether I am really awake or still dreaming? I am writing on the forum now but not sure that I am awake. Maybe I am in a delirium. We all know that even in dreams we feel we are actually doing thinks. At times in our dreams we think we are dreaming and of course in our wakefulness too we often times think we are deluded and that every thing else is an illusion. Beuaty is also a matter of optical illusion.

Man lives in two worlds, in dreams and in verities. Of course there is a big screen drawn between realities and dreams. 

I do not know for sure whether dreams shape realities or realities shape dreams. At times dreams make my moods or to put differently I become happy or unhappy, restful or fatigued depending upon the dreams I was in lat night. 

We have read many writers were inspired by their dreams, and they got sources of inspirations to do works of art from their dreams. I too resource my ideas and thoughts at times from a fountainhead of imagination. At times I come across things that are unthinkable or unimaginable.

Man takes his natural state in his imagination. In reality we are tabooed or we cripple our minds with so many rules and formalities. There are laws, systems enforced upon us. We are taught to rationalism our thinking patterns. There are barriers of course blurring our courses between what we think and do in actuality. 

You cannot love or have sex with a woman in your reality but in your dream the curtain of taboos, mores and manners, rituals, traditions is lifted and you are king of your desires and nothing stops you from reaching where you want to be in emotionally and instinctively. All these facts make me beleive that in dreams we are in realities and in wakefulness we are in dreams or fantasies. 

Man is in full manifestation in dreams. He has to recoil himself in realities. Society directs you and they hook and regulate not only your life styles, shape your choices, mar your capacities for imaginations. 

I at times like to think how nice it will be or life will not be frozen or stagnated and it will flow like a speedy river if the wall between dreams and realities is demolished. Evening up everything, all our values, customs and taboos in life. 

Civilization has stagnated our capacities for moving and it tabooed or pruned our desires and it has imposed restrictions on life. We can not take the natural course. Education has delimited and confined life. 

Why are we living today unhappily full of stresses? The one and only reason is we are not taking a natural course of living. We are censured to do all we want to do in life. We have medicines to prolong life. But prolongation of life is not an antidote to living rightfully or fully in all aspects when we live like paralyzed patients. Animals live instinctively making the best or most of their times and we have spanned our lives thru medications and furnishing ourselves with all kinds of amenities or physical means of living but we live stressfully all the time. We have pressures at all times.

Let us do something to break the barrier or impediments that come between our dreams and states of wakefulness and live naturally displaying our natural predilections unthinking and of course uncaring what the res of the world. We are too cautious or think that someone is watching us at all times and can not live naturally and spontaneously the way we want to in life. 

Let us demolish the wall between reality and dream for once and all and live the kind of life we want to naturally, instinctively without letting anyone to rein in on us.

----------


## Judas130

> Let us demolish the wall between reality and dream for once and all and live the kind of life we want to naturally, instinctively without letting anyone to rein in on us.


you should look into Surrealism my friend. A beautiful art and literary form...not that great with politics but we'll forget about that. Much we do is surrealist. I for one, write surrealistically, narrating imagery that crosses my mind's eye. I feel comfortable doing it, and lacing what i write with symbolism. it confuses the hell out of my readers, but either way...its something i do, to vent, to express. After all, what are dreams if not the purest form of expression?

----------


## blazeofglory

> you should look into Surrealism my friend. A beautiful art and literary form...not that great with politics but we'll forget about that. Much we do is surrealist. I for one, write surrealistically, narrating imagery that crosses my mind's eye. I feel comfortable doing it, and lacing what i write with symbolism. it confuses the hell out of my readers, but either way...its something i do, to vent, to express. After all, what are dreams if not the purest form of expression?


May I read something of yours, you have vented through your ideas of surrealism. I really like things called surrealistic and magic in literature often called magic realism.

I can come upon plenty of such stuffs in books yet all I want is something different told by some intimate persons, and for that matter no one can be more intimate to me other that you with whom I can share with or ask for something else when it comes to writings. I am really impatient to read you articles, be they short stories or essays.

----------


## Judas130

well, hopefully i wont be told off for posting links to other websites.
but you'll find these pieces to be mine, thanks for the interest friend.  :Smile:  please enjoy, some are dark..ambient maybe. 

http://judas130.deviantart.com/art/F...nd-01-78577910

http://judas130.deviantart.com/art/O...Decay-85656292

http://judas130.deviantart.com/art/R...egard-85738958

http://judas130.deviantart.com/art/Mannequin-84078105

(The rivalry between eros and ego and concerning the effects of their primitive quarreling on a sublimate mind :Smile: 
http://judas130.deviantart.com/art/A-Rivalry-85825869

http://judas130.deviantart.com/art/Jisatsu-02-84904326

Thank You  :Biggrin:

----------


## mmaria

> Let us demolish the wall between reality and dream for once and all and live the kind of life we want to naturally, instinctively without letting anyone to rein in on us.


How do you think it could be done?

----------


## Amylian

This is an excellent piece of writing. Yes, I do agree with you about demolishing the realim between dreams and reality, as the border between the two is as thin as a paper. In other words, it is easy to cross between the two, but fear stuns one's movement, or rather, one's fear of those who are superior , who strangle one's freedom. 

I say, let us demolish the wall by educating ourselves, preventing political and religious institutions from taking hold. In fact, I think those are "the walls" that, not to be destroyed, but to be constitued.

----------


## weltanschauung

the only difference between dreams and reality is that in dreams you never know what time it is. or whats written in that paper.  :Frown:

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-wJK0DeQgk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxuAxWXp0cM

----------

